# Hunt staff and potential job



## chancing (7 October 2011)

Hi,

Having applied for my dream job yesterday Im unsure as to what to do next. Finally got hold of  the necessary person to speak to and he asked me about myself and where I was located and said he would ring me next week either inviting me to kennels or not.

Now...although terribly excited for potential life long dream job albeit till april  I dont feel I stand much chance he was terribly nice on the phone however the fact Im a girl/20/no experience and live over half an hour away dont bode well. I dont feel I put across the fact that I was extremely keen would have started there and then and would love to make a career if possible these days out of it. Would it be worth sending a letter to them before he speaks to the masters on monday or sit tight and cross my fingers? 

The job is 20 miles each way drive I have to do my own pony first meaning I would get up at 5 but its an amazing chance. Would you take someone on albeit non experienced but on the fact they were very keen and willing to learn and had a genuine interest??

Sorry for ramble any answers greatly appreciated


----------



## Maesfen (7 October 2011)

First of all, good luck with it, I hope it works out for you.
I don't know if the job was advertised or if you're just offering to help but do you actually hunt with them anyway as it's a great way to get involved and get to know the right people to help you; are you a member of their hunt supporters club too as it all helps to become involved?.
Normal hunt vacancies are advertised late January ready for starting date of 1st of May, usually unusual happenings is the cause for jobs to be available at any other time except for grooms of course.
As to a 5 am start, more like 3 am when cubbing starts at least for our lot which is why most hunt staff jobs are live-in.
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Dunlin (7 October 2011)

From a recruitment point of view, sending a letter covering points you did not make can only go in your favour, you could even include that you were so excited over the phone interview that you were trying not to gabble on and on so missed out a few points that you felt should be mentioned including your enthusiasm and dedication. I have ended up hiring people that have done this because it showed their determination and interest which is very important, sometimes moreso than experience as that can be learned whereas the other can't.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## HuntingB (7 October 2011)

What job have you gone for? So long as you're willing to learn, muck in and get your hands very dirty I don't think you can go wrong!


----------



## Herne (7 October 2011)

What Dunlin said.

If you feel that there are things you missed out in your talk, then write the letter. 

As someone who has employed a lot of staff over the years, I can't see that such an action could do any harm. It might not help, but it very possibly might.

You might need to deliver it by hand if you have missed today's post - but what's a 40 mile drive for a dream job?

Make sure you write to the person you spoke to, not the Masters themselves. You don't want him to think you're going behind his back...


----------



## meesha (9 October 2011)

Hellllooooo - hope the knee is going down a bit (i ache all over) ! I would def. do a letter if you have time and as suggested deliver it by hand.  But.. make sure that the travelling etc is realistic before you accept and that you are not going to run yourself into the ground !  I am sure your bf will be supportive and buy you a house closer to it (he was very well trained on Sat!! I was most impressed ...please tell me what training methods you used !)

GOOD LUCK X


----------



## marmalade76 (9 October 2011)

Def write a letter, you have nothing to lose by doing so. Best of luck!


----------



## chancing (10 October 2011)

letter sent now to sit with fingers crossed  going to look a fair plonker if i dont get it and have to post on here!


----------



## JenHunt (11 October 2011)

no you won't look a plonker. You've just shown to them (and us) how much you want it, how enthusiastic you are about learning to do it properly.

that, IMO, counts for far more than a 'can't be bothered' attitude from someone who's done it for years!


----------



## chancing (12 October 2011)

Didnt get the job  theyve given/giving it to someone who has more experience fair enough but how the hell are young people supposed to get experience if no one will give you a chance?


----------



## Miss L Toe (12 October 2011)

chancing said:



			Didnt get the job  theyve given/giving it to someone who has more experience fair enough but how the hell are young people supposed to get experience if no one will give you a chance?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that, you are obviously very keen, so don't give up, in the meantime try to make yourself available in a related occupation, even if it means volunteering.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (12 October 2011)

As above volunter asuch as possiable, not sure which job you were appyling for but make sure that you are you are always helpful out hunting as also at any events they run, so that if you apply at another hunt they can speak to your current hunt, perhaps ask if you could help out there one day a week, or half a day! Yes it is tricky and it does take up time but hunting is a way off life it's not just a job, so show them that you really are prepared to put the effort in!


----------



## chancing (12 October 2011)

yeh i was up at my packs kennels the other day learning to skin and Ive been told I can go when im not working too  fingers crossed for another time! thanks for the replies though guys x


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (12 October 2011)

Yep keep going to the kennels when you can, absorb as much as the life as possible, woul be able to do a week there at all, and ask if you can help out the hunting field, learn some hounds names and if you know that one hasn't come back when it should off, volunter to go back and find it. Yes it is harder with no experience and being a girl but it is possible and the more you help them, then hopefully when another job comes up they will help you!! Are you prepared to move if another job comes up next season in a different pack, and have you looked at the busary scheme at all? Talk to the hunt staff as much as you can as well (not stalking) to pick up tips of them, all of them not just the huntsman. If you really want the job I'm sure it's possible, Good Luck! (and get used to v little sleep)


----------



## VoR (12 October 2011)

Volunteering is great (especially as our hunt benefits ), then next time you will have some experience to offer and you have proven just how keen you are, also, keep learning from people with vast experience just like I saw you were on Tuesday. 

See you Saturday perhaps.


----------



## Herne (13 October 2011)

Bad luck. Better luck next time.

Keep persevering. Something will come up - it usually does...


----------

